# Predict (the future) ?



## ThomasK

No, I can't. That is why I ask this: 
a - what is your verb for predicting? (And what is the root: seeing, saying, ...)
b - what expressions can you use to say you can't predict ? (Or what is is used to predict the future with you ?) 

Dutch: 
a - _*voorspellen*_ is predicting, *voorzien* is foreseeing (and provide for); we can't use _voorzeggen_ [lit. pre-dict] for that. 

b - _*ik heb geen glazen bol*_ (I don't have a crystal ball)
- _*dat is koffiedik kijken*_ (that is watching (interpreting) coffee grounds/ prut?/ drab?) ; might be a Turkish custom by the way, and here's how to go about it ;-)... 

Any other techniques ?


----------



## Maroseika

Russian:

A. Предвидеть or провидеть (lit. foresee) 
Предсказывать (lit. predict).
Both looks like calques.

B. A lot of expressions are used, e.g.:
Это гадание на кофейной гуще - This is telling fortunes by coffee grounds.
Я не провидец - I'm not a seer.


----------



## Orlin

Maroseika said:


> Russian:
> Предвидеть or провидеть (lit. foresee) = BG предвидя/предвиждам (perf./imperf.)
> Предсказывать (lit. predict). = BG предскажа/предсказвам (perf./imperf.)
> Both looks like calques.


Bulgarian does the same.


----------



## Maroseika

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian does the same.


I guess Church Slavonic < Greek is the source.


----------



## Deem-A

Ukrainian Передбачати


----------



## Orlin

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian predvid(j)eti/predviđati (perf./imperf.).


----------



## Lars H

ThomasK said:


> *voorspellen*[/I] is predicting, *voorzien* is foreseeing (and provide for); we can't use _voorzeggen_ [lit. pre-dict] for that.
> 
> b - _*ik heb geen glazen bol*_ (I don't have a crystal ball)
> - _*dat is koffiedik kijken*_ (that is watching (interpreting) coffee grounds/ prut?/ drab?) ; might be a Turkish custom by the way, and here's how to go about it ;-)...
> 
> Any other techniques ?



Hej

Swedish:
a - *Förutsäga* (literally pre say) and *förutse* (literally pre see). As so often pretty close to Dutch.
b - _Att spå i *kristallklot*_ (crystal ball) or _Att spå i *kaffesump*_ meaning the goo in the bottom of the coffee can.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: prever (see before).


----------



## ThomasK

Great, everyone. Now, if there are so many, Maroseika, give us some more, please. That reminded me: maybe, yes, we could perhaps say that we are not _een *helderziende*_ (a clear-seeer). 

@Sweden ;-): _*förut*_ is interesting, as  _prognosis_ with us is _vooruitzicht_, _try to look ahead_ is to be _vooruitziende_, etc.

But then, one last question to all of you: do you make the distinction foreseeing (not predicting) and foreseeing as providing for?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Προλέγω» (pro'leɣo)-->lit. _to choose, prefer, proclaim_ metaph. _to foretell, say beforehand_. From the same Classical verb with identical meaning «προλέγω» (prŏ'lĕgō). Compound formed with the joining together of the prefix and preposition «πρὸ» (prŏ)-->_before, in front of_ + verb «λέγω» ('lĕgō; 'leɣo in modern pronunciation)-->_to count, tell, recount, tell over, say, speak_. PIE base *leg-, _to collect, speak_. 
(Prolegomena--> _Prefatory remarks or observations, formal critical introduction to a lengthy text_ derives from «προλέγω»).
«Προβλέπω» (pro'vlepo)--> _to foresee_. From the same Classical verb with identical meaning «προβλέπω» (prŏ'blĕpō). Compound formed with the joining together of the prefix and preposition «πρὸ» (prŏ)-->_before, in front of_ + verb «βλέπω» ('blĕpō; 'vlepo in modern pronunciation)-->_to look, , behold_, with obscure etymology.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, Apmoy. And do you use expressions for not being able to predict the future?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, Apmoy. And do you use expressions for not being able to predict the future?


All I can think of is «δεν είμαι μάντης/μάντισσα» (ðen 'ime 'mandis [masculine]/'mandisa [feminine]) lit. "I'm not a foreteller". «Μάντης/μάντισσα» from the Classical «μάντις» ('māntīs _m., f._)-->_presager, foreboder_ from PIE base *men-, _mind_, cognate with «μένος» ('mĕnŏs _neuter noun_)-->_might, force, spirit, passion, spiritual exaltation_


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, 'mantis' does ring a bell. I wonder whether other languages have so many. I can come up with three, I think, we'll see now...


----------



## Lars H

ThomasK said:


> @Sweden ;-): _*förut*_ is interesting, as  _prognosis_ with us is _vooruitzicht_, _try to look ahead_ is to be _vooruitziende_, etc.



We use "utsikt" as in *väderutsikt *(weather forecast) or *små utsikter för...* (little chances, bad odds, will probably not)




ThomasK said:


> But then, one last question to all of you: do you make the distinction foreseeing (not predicting) and foreseeing as providing for?



Jag *förutser* regn (I predict rain)
Jag är *förutseende* nog att ta med mig ett paraply (I have the foresight to take an umbrella with me)
Hotellet *förser* gästerna med paraplyer (The hotel provides umbrellas for the guests). Nominal form *att förse* (to provide)


----------



## Tjahzi

I would like to add that *Swedish* also has the verb _att förutspå_ (or just _spå_), which translates to _predict, foresee, prophesy_.

(Additionally, I would say _kristallkula _rather than _kristallklot_, which to me sounds very odd.)

We also have the noun _förutsättning - condition, prerequisite_.


----------



## ThomasK

The parallels between Swedish and Dutch (North Germanic and West G) are quite strong, so it seems to me. I recognize about all of those words, though we do not have something like the German equivalent Voraussetzung for the last one. 

I am quite amazed that there don't seem to be more expressions for saying that we can't predict the future.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese: prever (see before).


Also (though less common): _predizer_ (to say before), _antever_ (to see before).


----------



## ThomasK

Does any of those imply that you provide for things in case it is necessary ?


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

sez : to sense, (also related to sage) (from the root "()Z") for example OZAN: bard; someone who sings about things that were and that will be because he senses those things using SÖZ (word), SES (voice) and SAZ (music, stringed instrument) and he becomes OZ (essence, being full of everything) while singing) OZAN: one who does the OZ action, who OZes.

Önsez : to predict  (ön: pre, front, fore)

Öngör: to foresee (gör is from göz (eye) which is from öz (own, gist, core, essence))


----------



## ThomasK

The _*sez/ saz*_-word is quite interesting. Reminds me of griots in Africa, maybe the idea of prophets (prophecy) ??? This is about presentiments then, isn't it?


----------



## ancalimon

ThomasK said:


> The _*sez/ saz*_-word is quite interesting. Reminds me of griots in Africa, maybe the idea of prophets (prophecy) ??? This is about presentiments then, isn't it?



I guess so. It's about presentiments which we call "içine doğma": to born into inside, to be born inside.

Also it was believed among ancient Turks that the shamans (kam, kamana) turned into the state of OZ to reach the upper world and learn things from higher powers.

Look for Book of Dede Korkut to have an idea about the bards.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Dede_Korkut


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*předpověděti* (e.g. weather) _perf._ = to fore-say;
*předpovídati* _imperf._ = to fore-tell;

*věštiti* (< věst = message < *věd- to know < *vid- to see) = to foretell the future (like an augur);

*Nemám křišťálovou kouli.* = I don't have a crystal ball.


----------



## ThomasK

Does any of those also imply taking care of something, providing for something, Bibax ?


----------



## bibax

No.

some other verbs:

*předvídati* (to fore-see) = to anticipate;
*prorokovati* (< prorok = propheta) = to tell prophecies;


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog "To predict" can be *  " Manghula(say what will happen in the future)",** "Pangitain"(Vision),  Magsabi(to tell), and Magsaysay(reveal the story).  The old word for "Prophet" is "Tagakita"(the one who can say/see the future). The words with asterisks are exact words for "Predict".


----------



## ger4

ThomasK said:


> No, I can't. That is why I ask this:
> a - what is your verb for predicting? (And what is the root: seeing, saying, ...)
> b - what expressions can you use to say you can't predict ? (Or what is is used to predict the future with you ?)
> 
> Dutch:
> a - _*voorspellen*_ is predicting, *voorzien* is foreseeing (and provide for); we can't use _voorzeggen_ [lit. pre-dict] for that.
> 
> b - _*ik heb geen glazen bol*_ (I don't have a crystal ball)
> - _*dat is koffiedik kijken*_ (that is watching (interpreting) coffee grounds/ prut?/ drab?) ; might be a Turkish custom by the way, and here's how to go about it ;-)...
> 
> Any other techniques ?


These are some expressions used in German:

a. to predict: 
- _vorhersagen_ - lit.: 'beforehand_say'
- _vorhersehen_ - lit.: 'beforehand_see' 

b1. I can't predict:
- _Ich habe keine Kristallkugel_ - lit.: 'I have no crystal_ball'

b2. to read the tea leaves:
- _aus dem Kaffeesatz lesen_ - lit.: 'out_of the coffee_grounds read' *

* interesting link ...


----------

